# Vexilar question



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Ok here's my situation. My depth finder took a dive and quit working. It's an old one and was good but it finally just wore out. Now to my question. I have a Vexilar Fl-8 for Ice fishing. I went on there website to see if they had a transducer that i could mount on my boat and just swap with my Iceducer as we get into ice season. What I want to know is does anyone think it's worth spending the $80 so I can use the vex on the boat or should I take that $80 and buy one of those Hummingbird Cuda 700 series depthfinders. I love my Fl-8 for hard water fishing but just not sure how it would work on open water.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

they work great!! i said to heck with the $80 high speed ducer and just hang the ice ducer over the side...i took the bracket of the portable, mounted it and wired it to the front of my boat...took an old heavy cat rod and hang the ducer over the side...can verticle jig just like ice fishing!!! doesnt work at high speed but thats ok for me...


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

I would make a portable mount and use the ice ducer.that would work just fine..


----------

